# Nissan Maxima 2001



## niuyuer (Jul 2, 2011)

I am a new driver and absolutely don't know mechanic. I bought this car(at $5600) from a Maryland dealer two months ago, now realize it has some problems. I took my car to an autoshop and was given a list of problems needed to be fixed. The total cost is more than $1800, which is about 1/3 of the car value. 

Now I have decided to spend $670 to replace to tire first, because the autoshop told me it is a big safety issue. About the other two problems, I don't have money right now. I can save some money and get those two problems fixed in two months. 

But for the repairing price, is it reasonable? If this is your car, do you plan to "spend that much money to get them fixed" or "sell the car and get another one"? I am also considering driving for one or two more years without repairing the two code errors, then sell my car and buy a new car. Do the error codes cause safety issues while driving? Do I have to repair it? I need to drive it long distance(about 200 miles) occasionally, I am worried about the safety issue too. It is just too expensive to get all fixed. If I spend another $1100 to get it fixed, it is also an option, then I may plan to drive it for at least 5 years.

Any opinions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey man,

Replacing such parts as the catalytic converter and a set of new tires could be pricey, so $1,800 (including labour, I assume) is totally within the realm of possibility. Did this mechanic use OEM parts or after market? And where did he/she source the parts from? Even at discounted OEM Nissan parts vendors a new catalytic converter can cost $868 

If you are emotionally attached to the car then I would just go ahead and keep the car. In this crippled economic climate that we're all contending with you will not receive nearly as much money as you'd like for your Maxima should you choose to sell it. Just my .02 cents here


----------

